# Hector Heron 1970 - John Bryant - Peter Ashcroft



## John R Bryant (Jul 11, 2012)

I am endeavouring to contact Peter Ashcroft, having read his rant (Amusing). I was one of the engineers and he joined as a cadet.


----------



## dwfellowes (Sep 7, 2012)

John,
Were you on the Hector Heron in Noumea when the boat was commandered and the bond broken into? I was onboard July 69 to May 70 as third mater and was looking for an image or two of the Heron. As I remember you had three generators that were call "Hectic Peach, Hectic Pear and Hectic Plum". Who on earth choose those names?


----------

